# SAS FormSpring.me Directory



## Zeddicus

Has anyone checked out http://www.formspring.me/ ?

It's a little social-networking'ish site where you can ask random questions about people or create an account and have other people ask you questions.

Check out mine:

http://www.formspring.me/Zeddicus32

Whaddya think?


----------



## ratbag

My friend is on there. I always try to mess with her, but I think she know it's me. I don't know if I'd get one.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom

Some people that are added on my facebook have it and it seems that all people say on it is hateful things like Youre ugly or everyone hates you etc..


----------



## cemeterygates

I'm too scared to get one. I know people would say mean stuff just because it's anonymous.


----------



## gopherinferno

Um...what the heck. http://www.formspring.me/trooleyloo


----------



## duskyy

http://www.formspring.me/wangdangdiddly


----------



## thewall

I made an account a couple weeks ago...

http://www.formspring.me/nakedeye


----------



## Genelle

http://www.formspring.me/maplestardust


----------



## TheDaffodil

http://www.formspring.me/jazzum
There ya go. I did it. I'd been thinking about for a while so I figure...you know...if I'm still thinking about it days later I should probably go ahead and do it. So I did it. Yeah. Be nice.


----------



## Joel

http://www.formspring.me/thejomper


----------



## LalaSplee

Ask me anything :]

http://www.formspring.me/Mec10


----------



## El Sonador

http://www.formspring.me/sonador007


----------



## gio289

http://www.formspring.me/ABlackGuy


----------



## darkangel

http://www.formspring.me/darkme

Okay I joined too.


----------



## sda0

Why not. Ask away.

http://www.formspring.me/sda0


----------



## shadowmask

What the heck.

http://www.formspring.me/woozlewuzzle


----------



## TorLin

removed link


----------



## Witan

http://www.formspring.me/Witan


----------



## MattFoley

Eh, might as well.

http://www.formspring.me/lookathisguy


----------



## saramg83

What the hell...

http://formspring.me/shykoala


----------



## Cleary

I like questions (or even anonymous comments)
http://www.formspring.me/KatieCleary


----------



## Derekgnr

Oh what the heck http://www.formspring.me/Derekgnr


----------



## tutliputli

Oooh, surprise me!

http://www.formspring.me/tutliputli


----------



## TorLin

r u guys getting weird or rude questions?


----------



## Shauna The Dead

http://www.formspring.me/ShaunaTheDead


----------



## TorLin

quiet0lady said:


> Nope, not that I'm aware of yet. I actually forgot what my password was so haven't logged onto that account for awhile... I'm sure there are plenty of people that take full advantage of the anonymity, though.


i don't mind the anonymity, but it might be one of my haters.


----------



## TorLin

sorry for double post, but im getting stupid and rude questions, so i removed this link from SAS.
i know i have haters here.


----------



## bowlingpins

TorLin said:


> sorry for double post, but im getting stupid and rude questions, so i removed this link from SAS.
> i know i have haters here.


the anonymity of the internet brings out the worst in people. Don't take it to heart.


----------



## Tiffx

I have one but I never get any questions and no one I know uses it so it's pointless.


----------



## MindOverMood

Tiffx said:


> I have one but I never get any questions and no one I know uses it so it's pointless.


I don't see your link, so how can we ask you questions? =/


----------



## ratbag

I changed my mind. http://www.formspring.me/CrackBunny Enjoy


----------



## TheRob

http://www.formspring.me/therobz


----------



## Cleary

This site keeps screwing up my questions by either deleting them or posting them three times.

so to whoever wished me a happy birthday on my formspring (I think it's somebody from SAS) Thank you!

edit: lol nevermind. I'm just impatient and it took awhile to show up on my page.


----------



## mezzoforte

I just made one. ^^
http://www.formspring.me/mezzoforte


----------



## SusanStorm

Wanted to try this so here it is:

http://www.formspring.me/silentorchid82


----------



## kkluv20

http://www.formspring.me/Kaylove22

Just signed up, we'll see about this...lol


----------



## coeur_brise

Mine's here http://www.formspring.me/ghongogeofjjjik


----------



## kkluv20

I got a question from someone and answered it, but when I hit "save" it just disappeared and never posted to my profile. Hopefully it will show up eventually? If not, that's lame.

*They showed up after a while. Now formspring has changed, so maybe they won't take as long to post now.*

Ask me questions


----------



## Paul

I trust your questions will make this an exciting, life-changing experience: http://www.formspring.me/Gavagai80


----------



## Rixy

I throw myself at the mercy of the anonymous interwebz Gods.

http://www.formspring.me/Rixy212
Ask whatever you want, just not ..you know..._really_ weird stuff.


----------



## imt

Do your worst...

http://www.formspring.me/Psyborg


----------



## oohsandaahs

http://www.formspring.me/beachgoth
askkk?


----------



## ChrissyQ

http://www.formspring.me/lChrissyQl


----------



## fingertips

http://www.formspring.me/tipsopotamushttp://www.formspring.me/tipsopotamushttp://www.formspring.me/tipsopotamushttp://www.formspring.me/tipsopotamushttp://www.formspring.me/tipsopotamushttp://www.formspring.me/tipsopotamus


----------



## sociallyretarded

http://www.formspring.me/socialretardo 
sociallyretarded was too long. Well, ask me whatever you want and I'll answer it.


----------



## PinkIllusion

Please add me/follow me, or whatever it's called in FormSpring language. *lol* I only just created my profile recently and haven't really gotten started with it. But please connect with me, http://www.formspring.me/FragileSmile


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

I are guru. Ask me anything: www.formspring.me/PyschedelicAlan


----------



## rambo

VVVV it's in my sig.


----------



## silentcliche

Oh lookie. I seem to have made one during one of my drunken stupors. http://www.formspring.me/jaywalkerd


----------



## fireworkrach

http://www.formspring.me/fireworkrach


----------



## dreamsofsomeday

account deleted


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

http://www.formspring.me/failedhuman

i just made one out of total, utter boredom.


----------



## Squirrelevant

http://www.formspring.me/plankysmith


----------



## zookeeper

Alright.

It's not like I have anything better to do. :blank


----------



## au Lait

http://www.formspring.me/OhNoVertigo


----------



## MoniqueS

http://www.formspring.me/MoniqueSeibel


----------



## Devdas

started one today

http://www.formspring.me/EliteNinja


----------



## JustWakeUp

i signed up a few weeks ago. link in the doobly doo.


----------



## tranquildream

mines in my signature


----------



## Iloveyouu

Formspring.me/haleighhbrooke


----------



## MindOverMood

http://www.formspring.me/88ybriK


----------



## Stilla

Feeling boreddd, please don't be mean :afr
http://www.formspring.me/spricka


----------



## Ballerina

http://www.formspring.me/spricka
http://www.formspring.me/lmmune


----------



## tutliputli

http://www.formspring.me/tutliputli


----------



## Vip3r

http://formspring.me/SAV3M3FROMYSELF
Hit me with your best shot.


----------



## Aphexfan

mines in my sig :hide


----------



## pita

http://formspring.me/pitacrisp


----------



## Pangur Ban

http://formspring.me/jseraphim


----------



## River In The Mountain

might as well.

http://www.formspring.me/RiverNinja


----------



## HeyEmilyy

Www.formspring.me/brennyeyes


----------



## crimsoncora

In my sig


----------



## davidburke

heres mine http://www.formspring.me/astro boy34


----------



## Cody88

http://www.formspring.me/codyforlife88

Formspring me


----------



## laura024

http://www.formspring.me/Laura024


----------



## penguin runner

I'll add mine if anyone gets bored enough to ask me something.

http://www.formspring.me/rangersquad


----------



## Bbpuff

I've always wanted to make a formspring.. But I'm afraid no one will ask me any questions... x.x


----------



## Bbpuff

Alright.. I just made one v.v

http://www.formspring.me/HolyWaffle


----------



## CountingClockwise

Just made one.
Ask me anything
http://www.formspring.me/WeHangedJack


----------



## hickorysmoked

http://www.formspring.me/ABlackGuy


----------



## Octal

.


----------



## Ambient

Why not: http://www.formspring.me/ambient1


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I just made one

http://www.formspring.me/UPazzu


----------



## papaSmurf

Are these fun?


----------



## GunnyHighway

anymouse said:


> although that's pretty much what these sites are about, people-pleasing, ego-needing...)


Yeah...I think that's part of why I got rid of mine. Not that anybody asked anything, but meh.


----------



## Godless1

Hmm... Should I post a formspring account?


----------



## kosherpiggy

http://www.formspring.me/kosherpiggy


----------



## Paragon

I have one. Anonymous followers is kinda weird. Anyway, is in my signature.


----------



## Vip3r

http://www.formspring.me/SAV3M3FROMYSELF


----------



## MoniqueS

http://www.formspring.me/MoniqueSeibel


----------



## Rest or Real?

http://www.formspring.me/ManicOrganic

Let's all be friends!


----------



## Ballerina

Want distractions. http://www.formspring.me/lmmune :afr


----------



## anonymid

*gulp*

http://www.formspring.me/anonymid

:hide


----------



## regimes

http://www.formspring.me/halliness

hmmm!
i just made one. 
interesting.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, stupid question time: is there any way to edit posts? I noticed a typo in an answer I wrote, and I just want to fix it. Can't seem to find any editing function, though . . .


----------



## Neptunus

anonymid said:


> Ok, stupid question time: is there any way to edit posts? I noticed a typo in an answer I wrote, and I just want to fix it. Can't seem to find any editing function, though . . .


There is no edit function. I've been told you can get around that by deleting the message on your homepage then resubmitting. I guess it reappears in your inbox. (I think. Haven't tried it yet.)


----------



## standing in the rain

http://formspring.me/Stillraining


----------



## Metal_Heart

http://www.formspring.me/keljdavies


----------



## Gorillaz

ask me things

http://www.formspring.me/ngdcraz


----------



## estse

Neptunus said:


> Trying again...


http://www.formspring.me/Nlykntra


----------



## trendyfool

Why the hell not? I like questions. Ask me them plz.

http://www.formspring.me/SamBottman


----------



## foe

http://www.formspring.me/lowkeylurker


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Http://www.formspring.me/RawrJessiRawr


----------



## Eraserhead

http://www.formspring.me/Nicolay700


----------



## anonymid

Eh, I'm feeling bored and narcissistic, so I guess I'll come out of hibernation and give this another shot:

http://www.formspring.me/anonymid

Don't expect much, though. I just give boring, one-or-two-word answers for the most part.


----------



## Velorrei

Have fun.

http://www.formspring.me/velorrei


----------



## Loveless

I have one but I shall keep it anonymous


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

user SAO44


----------



## Billywig

Just made one.
http://formspring.me/billywig


----------



## Cascades

.


----------



## BAH

Some of these directories need to be removed as they're no longer in service.


----------



## noydb

http://formspring.me/noydb


----------



## JustThisGuy

Did I just sign up to a dating site? Lol. What happened to the question format? It's making me choose people to get through steps. What is this? Lol.

@noydb Anybody?


----------



## tehuti88

JustThisGuy said:


> Did I just sign up to a dating site? Lol. What happened to the question format? It's making me choose people to get through steps. What is this? Lol.
> 
> @*noydb* Anybody?


I tried clicking one of the 2010 links and it took me to a completely different site ("Twoo" or something) and said it had merged with this "Formspring" thing. I tried clicking on newer links like Noydb's and it takes me nowhere, just a blank page. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh I had a formspring account several years ago, who knows what's happened to that account now then lol.


----------



## noydb

@JustThisGuy , @tehuti88
Hahah sorry guys, I was just messing around. :troll Sorry for the confusion. I don't think Formspring exist anymore.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I had a formspring account several years ago, who knows what's happened to that account now then lol.


I used to have one. Eh. It was a flash in the pan.



noydb said:


> @*JustThisGuy* , @*tehuti88*
> Hahah sorry guys, I was just messing around. :troll Sorry for the confusion. I don't think Formspring exist anymore.


Ah, thanks, you guys. Yeah, I'm gonna delete my account. Bleh.


----------



## tehuti88

noydb said:


> @*JustThisGuy* , @*tehuti88*
> Hahah sorry guys, I was just messing around. :troll Sorry for the confusion. I don't think Formspring exist anymore.


Well that explains it. :lol

Yeah, it looks like the original format of the site is long gone, according to Wikipedia...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring.me



> Spring.me was a social networking service. Until a rebranding in 2013, it was known as Formspring, a question-and-answer-based social network launched in 2009 by Ade Olonoh, the founder of online form builder Formstack.
> 
> As of August 1st, 2015, the website has become a portal of Twoo; Humor Rainbow Inc does not disclose whether the original contents still exist.


----------



## BAH

Noydb is banned for confusing other


----------

